# Guess what!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Look who is making an appearance in my blue/mg line...









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1290790810


I was hesitant at first because since he's coming from MartinisMommy I thought he might be too closely related to my current breeders but actually they only share the same great grandmother and no blood on his sire's side so he'll be a great asset.

She's sending a free female with him. I'm so excited to work with DTs, as some of you know I had a HMDT a while ago who sadly passed before I could ever breed him. I've wanted to get a nice DT since.

Please keep your fingers and fins crossed that he arrives safely. I know Karen is a great shipper but with the holidays coming I worry a little more than usual.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm so glad you got him Jackie! I think he's going to make a great addition to your line. However he's still a little guy.  (I saw him last time I went to Karen's)

Are you going to be breeding him to the female you're getting or Myrtle?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW he's a beautiful cobalt blue color! but he seems a little bloated...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Glad you got him! I can't wait to get my guy from Karen...I should ask for a female.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I'm really happy I was able to afford him and he didn't get sold.

I'm going to ask her how old he is. He looks young. That's actually good because I wont' be able to spawn him right away anyways.. so he'll have some time to grow up a bit.

Peaches.. young bettas will normally have a belly full of food. He's not bloated. If you look at my spawn threads in the pictures you can see that some of the babies look fat. They're supposed to be that way  that's how we get them to grow so fast.

I'm probably going to spawn him with both of the females. Since I already have a spawn from Myrtle and Tallahassee (and gearing for a piggy back one next weekend) I'll probably wait to spawn him for at least a month. I don't have room to have two spawning tanks and two grow outs so I need to get my multicolor spawn sold then move the new fry into the growout before I can do another spawn.

Depending on what the female looks like I may spawn her first or myrtle. Thing is I know Myrtle is a good breeder so its going to depend on whether or not I think the new female will be a good breeder as to who I use first.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a beautiful bright blue!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's just a smidge lighter than Tallahassee is.

Paypal was sent and he'll be on his way to me on Monday! Expect pic spam on tuesday!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats Jackie. He's beautiful. His blue is perfect.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're on the way!!

Here is Karen's picture of the female. 









Picture by Karen Mac Auely


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's gorgeous!! Such a pretty blue!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Woah!

She has excellent fins and a nice color! She has long fins too,(for a female) something that's good in breeder females.

Can't wait until you get them! 
When will you be spawning this pair?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice, great fins! Mine are on their way too! I got a nice purpleish blueish with red Multi female...she looks like my dragon geno female.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not for a while I'm afraid. It will be at least a month because I want to be getting ready to sell my older fry and putting the younger ones in grow out before doing another spawn.

That said.. knowing me I won't be able to resist and I'll have to set up a 10 gallon for them.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Peaches.. young bettas will normally have a belly full of food. He's not bloated. If you look at my spawn threads in the pictures you can see that some of the babies look fat. They're supposed to be that way  that's how we get them to grow so fast.


oh ok just asking because I've heard double tails are prone to bloating. again VERY pretty boy make sure to post pictures of the fry!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Not for a while I'm afraid. It will be at least a month because I want to be getting ready to sell my older fry and putting the younger ones in grow out before doing another spawn.
> 
> *That said.. knowing me I won't be able to resist and I'll have to set up a 10 gallon for them. *


Lol that's exactly what I say. I keep saying I'm not going to spawn again until I jar my other fry, but it's hard to resist.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're here! I picked them up at the PO about an hour ago. All safe and sound and no nips either. I have to go to work in a bit but I'll try to get pictures tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad they made it safely.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're happily swimming around their 2 gallon tanks. Still a little pale so I'm not going to stress them out by taking pictures. Maybe in a day or so once they've settled in more. No names yet.

So far the plan is to spawn them after Christmas. By that time my 9 week old spawn will be about 13-14 weeks old and ready to possibly start finding new homes and my current Blue spawn will be ready to go into grow out.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I would be interested in your spawn. January is my Birthday so that could be my b-day present


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep a look out Bettablue.. when I'm ready to sell them I'll post a thread with pictures and prices.

The pair is settling in nicely. They're a little shy so I haven't been able to get very many decent pictures yet. I'll try tonight when I do some water changes.

I decided on names. I thought the male looked like a "Bubba" so I named the girl "Jenny".. both of those are characters from one of my favorite movies "Forrest Gump".


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Keep a look out Bettablue.. when I'm ready to sell them I'll post a thread with pictures and prices.
> 
> The pair is settling in nicely. They're a little shy so I haven't been able to get very many decent pictures yet. I'll try tonight when I do some water changes.
> 
> I decided on names. I thought the male looked like a "Bubba" so I named the girl "Jenny".. both of those are characters from one of my favorite movies "Forrest Gump".


Nice names for them bothh!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I decided on names. I thought the male looked like a "Bubba" so I named the girl "Jenny".. both of those are characters from one of my favorite movies "Forrest Gump".


<3 Aww, I have a list of names of my favorite couples for the day I start breeding, lol. My favorites on the list are Temperance & Seeley. :-D They just can't be any fish though for my favorite coupling, they have to be the right kind...you know what I mean? I don't know, I've been awake a bit too long.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, I love Forrest Gump 1fish! I even have a Bubba Gump shrimp co. shirt


----------

